# How easy



## spike (Nov 27, 2002)

I have a 5ft tank.There will be 5 caribe going in soon.I like live plants and would like to know how easy anubis,java fern and java moss are to grow?I can put 3 tubes on the tank.It`s 2 ft deep .


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 15, 2004)

All of those are very easy to grow. They have low light requrements. However, if you can add 3 light tubes, you'll be able to get away with most species of plant.

The strength of lighting needed to penetrate 2 feet down will leave you open to big algae problems, so you'll want to add CO2 as well, which will mean the plants outcompete the algae.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

How many watts per gallon will you have?
If you are going to have 2 wpg or less than there is no need for co2. 
Java moss, java ferns, and anubias are all easy to grow and can do well in low light tanks.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If they have a high enough wattage, 3 strips will definitely be enough for the plants you mentioned (and most others as well). Anubias and Java Fern/Moss would even do well with one strip of light.

Keep in mind that piranha's don't like bright light (it makes them feel exposed, which results in skittish and shy behaviour). So unless you can provide plenty of shaded places (drift wood, large plants and/or floating plants), I wouldn't put that much light on a piranha tank!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> If they have a high enough wattage, 3 strips will definitely be enough for the plants you mentioned (and most others as well). Anubias and Java Fern/Moss would even do well with one strip of light.
> 
> Keep in mind that piranha's don't like bright light (it makes them feel exposed, which results in skittish and shy behaviour). So unless you can provide plenty of shaded places (drift wood, large plants and/or floating plants), I wouldn't put that much light on a piranha tank!
> 
> ...


I think it depends on the fish really. Not all piranhas come from black water habitats and people don't think about it but sun shining down on a river is pretty damn bright. I go snorkeling and the amount of light 8 feet down is brighter than in my 3wpg piranha tank. Besides that, you've seen my rhom, the light doesn't seem to bug him too much


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > If they have a high enough wattage, 3 strips will definitely be enough for the plants you mentioned (and most others as well). Anubias and Java Fern/Moss would even do well with one strip of light.
> ...


True, it doesn't apply to all piranha's (my Manny never cared about the amount of light on his tank either), but to many it does - and I think Pygo's in particular.
It's not said it will in Spike's case, but I think the possibility of him ending up with nervous, easily spooked fish is quite real...


----------

